# Trek Crash Replacement Program....



## butzdogg (Sep 16, 2002)

Does anyone have any experience with this?? My local Trek dealer told me that they have such a program for idiots like me who drive a beautiful Trek 5200 into a parking garage.


----------



## aejc (Jun 9, 2004)

*warranty*

No experience with crash replacement per se, but I had a good experience with warranty replacement. I bent the derailleur hanger on my Y-foil shifting gears on a climb. My LBS sent the frame to Trek, and Trek discovered a crack in the beam. As Y-foils are no longer made, Trek offered a 5500 as a replacement. I asked if I could upgrade, and Trek offered a fantastic deal on a 5900 (essentially the wholesale price difference) or an ok price on a Madone (the retail price difference). I ordered a Madone. Although I miss the looks of the Y-foil, being credited the full price paid after six years and 20K miles is outstanding.


----------



## wood930 (Aug 15, 2004)

butzdogg said:


> Does anyone have any experience with this?? My local Trek dealer told me that they have such a program for idiots like me who drive a beautiful Trek 5200 into a parking garage.


I also drove my 5200 & Klein XV into the garage - TREK applied $200-300 credit toward purchase of new bike. (for each bike)


----------

